# Can I upgrade graphics card on a Asus G75VX?



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

GeForce GTX 670MX is the current card.

I was hoping to run the latest Battlefield game on ultra settings. I have heard I will get 30 fps on the current card. 

3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM processor that is the Cpu.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+...p?id=1218858193064&skuId=7674057#tab=overview

I haven't purchased the computer yet, I want a computer where I can upgrade hardware if I need to.

My last purchase was a gateway all in one i3. Integrated intel graphics. I was super sad to find out I couldn't upgrade much. Just the ram and hard drive.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to TPU, Mind filling in your system specs for us?
At the top click on User CP and then on the left is a System Specs button. 
Fill it in for our peace of mind  at the moment you look like a BestBuy advertisement!


----------



## IINexusII (Apr 22, 2013)

its very unlikely that youll be able to upgrade.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Welcome to TPU, Mind filling in your system specs for us?
> At the top click on User CP and then on the left is a System Specs button.
> Fill it in for our peace of mind  at the moment you look like a BestBuy advertisement!



haha! you really should be an anti-spam moderator


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Welcome to TPU, Mind filling in your system specs for us?
> At the top click on User CP and then on the left is a System Specs button.
> Fill it in for our peace of mind  at the moment you look like a BestBuy advertisement!



Yeah of course, can do! =D


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

IINexusII said:


> its very unlikely that youll be able to upgrade.



*Cant upgrade the Asus G75Vx GPU's* googling is my source. So OP I'm afraid that laptop wont be upgradable!
Alienware alternative does allow upgrading however.
So are you set on a gaming laptop?

EDIT: Much appreciated for system specs


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> *Cant upgrade the Asus G75Vx because it uses MXM 3.0 port* for GPU's. So OP I'm afraid that laptop wont be upgradable!
> Alienware alternative does allow upgrading however.
> So are you set on a gaming laptop?
> 
> EDIT: Much appreciated for system specs



Well, I put in as much as i knew about my current computer. It's an awful thing. 

No I'm not set, I did like idea of having a 17 inch screen for 1.2k. The Alienware Mx17 isn't very cheap =/

Any alienware is up gradable?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Welcome to TPU, Mind filling in your system specs for us?
> At the top click on User CP and then on the left is a System Specs button.
> Fill it in for our peace of mind  at the moment you look like a BestBuy advertisement!



 It's easier to just give them the link to it. Like this.

@OP You're not going to be able to upgrade your graphic's card. If you plan to game on a laptop then get the best graphic's card option available and the 670 in that laptop would do well at gaming. Just remember with laptops the only upgrade paths you have are CPU, RAM, Harddrive/SSD, and wireless card. you can buy usb soundcards to upgrade the sound card.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Underworld said:


> Well, I put in as much as i knew about my current computer. It's an awful thing.
> 
> No I'm not set, I did like idea of having a 17 inch screen for 1.2k. The Alienware Mx17 isn't very cheap =/
> 
> Any alienware is up gradable?



Most of the reviews pit those two laptops against each other, and the pros and cons of both are frequently mentioned about the alienware having GPU upgradability, though if I'm entirely honest, I would never upgrade anything in a gaming laptop except RAM and HDD because of thermals inside the laptop. Generally they are designed for a fragile balance.

Unless you have no space, or intend to game on a train, why not get a PC for a similar price with better performance?
That being said, the Asus G75Vx is a *very* capable gaming laptop.


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> It's easier to just give them the link to it. Like this.
> 
> @OP You're not going to be able to upgrade your graphic's card. If you plan to game on a laptop then get the best graphic's card option available and the 670 in that laptop would do well at gaming. Just remember with laptops the only upgrade paths you have are CPU, RAM, Harddrive/SSD, and wireless card. you can buy usb soundcards to upgrade the sound card.



Thanks! You are awesome! I'll just stick to the Asus then. I like the anti glare screen, alienware is a bit pricier, and the mirror effect on the screen is going to bug me. And yeah, sorry about the link.. Obviously I don't know much about computer hardware.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Underworld said:


> Thanks! You are awesome! I'll just stick to the Asus then. I like the anti glare screen, alienware is a bit pricier, and the mirror effect on the screen is going to bug me. And yeah, sorry about the link.. Obviously I don't know much about computer hardware.



No worries. I wouldnt touch Alienware with a barge pole because of the ridiculous profit margin they make, and anti-glare is pretty important in mobile-gaming environments.


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Most of the reviews pit those two laptops against each other, and the pros and cons of both are frequently mentioned about the alienware having GPU upgradability, though if I'm entirely honest, I would never upgrade anything in a gaming laptop except RAM and HDD because of thermals inside the laptop. Generally they are designed for a fragile balance.
> 
> Unless you have no space, or intend to game on a train, why not get a PC for a similar price with better performance?
> That being said, the Asus G75Vx is a *very* capable gaming laptop.



Right, I don't like not being able to move my comp around, so many times I wanted to move about (make poop but can't leave the game because it's online) or go on a trip with my comp. I most certainly would like a laptop. 

You have been, a tremendous help with my decision. Also, one of the features I really like about the Alienware laptop, is the led light around the track pad.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Underworld said:


> Right, I don't like not being able to move my comp around, so many times I wanted to move about (make poop but can't leave the game because it's online) or go on a trip with my comp. I most certainly would like a laptop.
> 
> You have been, a tremendous help with my decision. Also, one of the features I really like about the Alienware laptop, is the led light around the track pad.



You poop while on your laptop? 
Do you have a budget for poop gaming?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

Pmsl!!!


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You poop while on your laptop?
> Do you have a budget for poop gaming?



Ha, I was wondering if you were going to find that comment revolting or humorous >.< 

I won't =p This will be my first laptop. Honestly my limit was 800. But I really wanted a laptop that can handle anything, from video editing to use of music software. And I most certainly wanted a back-lit keyboard.

My max is 1200 atm. Ofc, excluding taxes.


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Pmsl!!!



But I like the bump of this thread. Someone else may put their two cents in that may help =p

And damn these random questions I have to complete before posting. I keep forgetting I have to answer them before I post.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Underworld said:


> Ha, I was wondering if you were going to find that comment revolting or humorous >.<
> 
> I won't =p This will be my first laptop. Honestly my limit was 800. But I really wanted a laptop that can handle anything, from video editing to use of music software. And I most certainly wanted a back-lit keyboard.
> 
> My max is 1200 atm. Ofc, excluding taxes.



If you want to squeeze one out while gaming on battlefield 3, then by all means I'm not going to judge you and your mobility needs and connections.

Honestly, that Asus is a great laptop. Ideally you want something with the same processor, with a GTX 680m or a 7970m, and 8GB RAM would be fine for that. Random extras like backlit (if you want to game and poop in dark light or at night time) is your choice.

MSI and Asus are good ones to look at, Alienware is for 1 kind of person that wants to spend excessive amounts of money for a glamorous gaming lifestyle, though the extra costs may not net you any performance gains at all - You'll be paying more for less.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

note to self, don't eat whilst reading forums!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> note to self, don't eat whilst reading forums!!!!!!!!!!



Ha sorry!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Underworld said:


> so many times I wanted to move about (make poop but can't leave the game because it's online)


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Also i recommend purchasing a USB microwave and turn USB power on in the BIOS options of your new laptop. Then you can game while you eat while you poop.
Circle of life right there.


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> If you want to squeeze one out while gaming on battlefield 3, then by all means I'm not going to judge you and your mobility needs and connections.
> 
> Honestly, that Asus is a great laptop. Ideally you want something with the same processor, with a GTX 680m or a 7970m, and 8GB RAM would be fine for that. Random extras like backlit (if you want to game and poop in dark light or at night time) is your choice.
> 
> MSI and Asus are good ones to look at, Alienware is for 1 kind of person that wants to spend excessive amounts of money for a glamorous gaming lifestyle, though the extra costs may not net you any performance gains at all - You'll be paying more for less.



Right I see. I was laughing a bit lol pooping in the dark lmfao 

I'll have a look at msi


----------



## RCoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Underworld said:


> Right I see. I was laughing a bit lol pooping in the dark lmfao
> 
> I'll have a look at msi



You are now my forum signature. Thank you good sir, thank you


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Also i recommend purchasing a USB microwave and turn USB power on in the BIOS options of your new laptop. Then you can game while you eat while you poop.
> Circle of life right there.



Oh jeez. I would be in heaven!


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> You are now my forum signature. Thank you good sir, thank you



Ha, has no one ever mentioned pooping while playing? lol

Must be the age group I play with currently lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2013)

Underworld said:


> Thanks! You are awesome! I'll just stick to the Asus then. I like the anti glare screen, alienware is a bit pricier, and the mirror effect on the screen is going to bug me. And yeah, sorry about the link.. Obviously I don't know much about computer hardware.



No problem buddy! Welcome to TPU!  I've bought a few ASUS laptops and I've really enjoyed them so far. Also, the laptop you are looking to get is a ASUS ROG (_Republic of Gamers_) model. So, it's on par with the Dell Alienware models at a cheaper price point. I would buy that ROG model over the alienware mode, because ASUS actually makes the MB where Dell just buys it from a Motherboard supplier. Another nice laptop is from MSI's offerings in ther gaming laptops GT60/GT70. The GT60 would be around the price of the ASUS model you're looking at, but the GT70 which has the GTX680M graphics is around $2600. The only thing about the GT60 model that you may not like is a 15.6", but it uses the GTX 675MX chip.  That's not a bad price from Bestbuy, but remember it you buy from Newegg you won't have to pay sales tax.  *depending on where you live.*


----------



## Underworld (Apr 22, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> No problem buddy! Welcome to TPU!  I've bought a few ASUS laptops and I've really enjoyed them so far. Also, the laptop you are looking to get is a ASUS ROG (_Republic of Gamers_) model. So, it's on par with the Dell Alienware models at a cheaper price point. I would buy that ROG model over the alienware mode, because ASUS actually makes the MB where Dell just buys it from a Motherboard supplier. Another nice laptop is from MSI's offerings in ther gaming laptops GT60/GT70. The GT60 would be around the price of the ASUS model you're looking at, but the GT70 which has the GTX680M graphics is around $2600. The only thing about the GT60 model that you may not like is a 15.6", but it uses the GTX 675MX chip.  That's not a bad price from Bestbuy, but remember it you buy from Newegg you won't have to pay sales tax.  *depending on where you live.*



Wow! You are marvelous! Thank you very much for your time! I truly appreciate the advice! Amazing forum community here!


----------

